# LSD EARTH TIGER (Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus)



## sezra (Aug 14, 2016)

wow, has anyone kept these before? Ive actually never heard of this species but I was looking at what stock the spider shop had and came across this lovely specimen. 

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/thrigmopoeus-psychedelicus-p-3688.html#.V7DUxdQrLDc

at £185 for a juvenile its a little too rich for me unfortunately. Absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2016)

sezra said:


> wow, has anyone kept these before?


Jim Morrison and Grateful Dead were _Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus _enthusiasts :-s

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2016)

Me? No way. I've never bought a 'Tiffany Spider' since '92


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 14, 2016)

I saw them listed on Tarantula Canada's website - $325 for 1/2" spiderling.


----------



## Smileyboy (Aug 14, 2016)

Here in Canada they are $325+- for 1/2in. if i had the chance to get a juvie for that price i would jump on it. one of my dream ts for sure, im sure its everyones dream t.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Aug 14, 2016)

I vote to make this the official common name- I spat out my drink when I read the title

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sezra (Aug 14, 2016)

Sarkhan42 said:


> I vote to make this the official common name- I spat out my drink when I read the title


yeah, thats the problem with common names, they can vary so much from country to country. Why LSD though? 

I wonder how much a mature female sells for?


----------



## chanda (Aug 14, 2016)

I just saw one of these at the Pomona Reptile Super Show this afternoon. Beautiful spider - but at $200 for a juvie, a bit more than I was willing to spend.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 15, 2016)

keep them like a Chilobrachys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Aug 15, 2016)

I wish they were abit cheaper for me in the US right now but hoping prices drop soon enough


----------



## jiacovazzi (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a few juvenile females, as others have said, keep like a Chilobrachys. My girls have made some intricate tunnels and tubes and unless disturbed will have their legs hanging out the front. Not a fan of common names, but I've heard this called the "Indian Rainbow" and "Lsd earth Tiger" because of the multitude of colors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 15, 2016)

wow they have big peepers...

I can't tell if they look pretty or not, I really don't know anything about them. Heard of them and have done some research but I honestly don't much. This T is staying off my wish list until more is known.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 15, 2016)

However the price is exagerated, let's be honest now 
A _C.fimbriatus_ is way more cheaper, but with amazing colors as well.


----------



## MsBuzzKill (Aug 15, 2016)

I have 0.0.3 and I agree with keeping them like Chilobrachys. 

While beautiful with pretty amazing burrows/tunnels, they can be a bit disappointing if you're planning or hoping to look at them very often. The most I typically ever see are toes and legs at the burrow entrance. Rarely get a whole body view which is unfortunate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Octagon (Aug 15, 2016)

sezra said:


> yeah, thats the problem with common names, they can vary so much from country to country. Why LSD though?
> 
> I wonder how much a mature female sells for?


LSD because it's psychedelic, man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Octagon (Aug 15, 2016)

"Suddenly someone is there at the turnstile, the T with kaleidoscope eyes..."

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kymura (Aug 15, 2016)

They are lovely. But as a hobbiest and not an avid collecter, far to expensive IMPO. 
I'll wait, provided I manage to live a few more years I'll get one eventually.  ^.~

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 15, 2016)

chanda said:


> I just saw one of these at the Pomona Reptile Super Show this afternoon. Beautiful spider - but at $200 for a juvie, a bit more than I was willing to spend.



Do you know the website of the person who  has it for $200?


----------



## chanda (Aug 15, 2016)

No, I'm sorry, I don't. He was supposed to text me today about some juvenile D. diadema but I haven't heard from him yet. If I hear back from him, I can try to get his contact information for you.


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 15, 2016)

I think that they are a lovely looking tarantula, but I think that about all of them. Personally, if I were going to spend that amount of money, I would rather spend it on a female G. pulchra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Aug 15, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I think that they are a lovely looking tarantula, but I think that about all of them. Personally, if I were going to spend that amount of money, I would rather spend it on a female G. pulchra.


Agreed, I know so little about earth tiger that it'd be a crazy ride. This thing is cool but a pulchra is towards the top of my wish list for size and beauty. I'd say maybe spend that kind of money on several cheap slings or adult specimens instead of one pricey one lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

